# New radio :)



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

so here in NC its illegal to talk on a phone and drive, so for Christmas my wife bought me a new car radio, its a Duel from Walmart, thing is its Bluetooth so I have my phone connected to it, AND I no longer need my XM radio head cause I have the xm radio app, the new radio has eliminated three wires dangling in front of my dash board , but I did have a piece of metal on the trans hump where the old xm radio head was that I might reinstall and modify it to hold my phone
What 'all think should I modify the old xm radio stand to hold my phone or leave the phone in the passenger seat?
(note) in teh passenger seat it could fall to the floorboard


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

My wife and I have been using the Magnetic Ball and Socket type in our vehicles for going on five years, Still work great. Holds the phone solidly so you can keep an eye on navigation and also use it for hands free communication as well if you like. I usually tell callers I'm driving and I'll call 'em back in a bit. And no, the magnet does not interfere with cellphones.

Ours are the Spinido brand but there are many others out there now. Like these:









Dashio Universal Magnetic Car Mount


Dashio universal magnetic car mount allows you to quickly and securely mount your smartphone or tablet in your car. Features 360° swivel design to easily rotate to any position for hands free viewing.




www.rapidx.io













Amazon.com: pop-tech Ball Magnetic Car Phone Holder, Universal All-Metal Magnet Car Mount for Cell Phone Dashboard GPS with 4 Metal Plates & Mini Size& 360° Rotation for iPhone, Tablet, Socket Grip,Mobile Device : Cell Phones & Accessories


Buy pop-tech Ball Magnetic Car Phone Holder, Universal All-Metal Magnet Car Mount for Cell Phone Dashboard GPS with 4 Metal Plates & Mini Size& 360° Rotation for iPhone, Tablet, Socket Grip,Mobile Device: Cradles - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com







Amazon.com : ball and socket Magnetic Car Mount


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I have Bluetooth. When going out with my wife, I leave my phone home and hers is in her purse turned on. I'm practically never in that car alone. In my car with 5M trannie and no Bluetooth, phone is always off.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

SpywareDr said:


> My wife and I have been using the Magnetic Ball and Socket type in our vehicles for going on five years, Still work great. Holds the phone solidly so you can keep an eye on navigation and also use it for hands free communication as well if you like. I usually tell callers I'm driving and I'll call 'em back in a bit. And no, the magnet does not interfere with cellphones.
> 
> Ours are the Spinido brand but there are many others out there now. Like these:
> 
> ...


THats nice, but have you ever seen the inside of a 93 Dakota? dont want it on top of the dash board due to field of vision, and theres basically no other place that isn't cracked or missing LOL


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Like this?



https://www.carparts.com/details/Dodge/Dakota/Coverlay/Dash_Cover/1993/CVL22155MR.html?TID=gglpla&origin=&utm_source=google&utm_medium=pla&utm_campaign=12887727245&gclid=CjwKCAiAlrSPBhBaEiwAuLSDUB_t4M59ge30hDOECe0edErwT5OF-D0rUU6HZ1yKsIt2Zr0_jVBIJxoCGa4QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds



--

I have also seen some of the magnetic mounts that have a bit of an arm that reaches up to stick to the top of the dash with the magnet down in front of the dash. Kind of like an S or upside down L hook, if you know what I mean.

Kinda like this: AUKEY Phone Holder for Car 360 Degree Rotation Dashboard Magnetic Car Phone Mount Compatible with iPhone Samsung Galaxy Google Pixel and More Black HD-C49 - Newegg.com

--

Around here in Maryland a map of the streets look like someone took a whole bunch of spaghetti and threw it over the trees in a forest. It's ridiculous sometimes. You have to go three miles around to get to somewhere maybe 5 blocks away? I/we also rely on navigation to help avoid congestion, accidents etc. Hate being stuck in traffic if there is another way to get where I want to go. She also lets me know when I/we might arrive at our destination.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

SpywareDr said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea like that only Grey, but I'd rather deal with the cracks or replace the dash board because generally I have found overlays suk


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Would look great with fake fur. Kind of like the 50s.


----------

